# Creative Z Audio Stuttering Possible fix?...can I implement it?..



## Enmitynz (Mar 19, 2014)

Hey Guys, I've been having issues with my Creative SB Z stuttering when I have DTS or Dolby Digital enabled. It clicks and stutters like mad. However once I change my default audio device to SPDIF and then select "no encoder" from within the SB Software it works no problem (albeit, audio quality is much lower)

I've done a lot of research over the past few days uninstalling the official drivers, reinstalling them, updating the drivers, installing PAX drivers...none of this has helped my situation and the stuttering has continued when using DTS. Until I found this guy...

http://forums.creative.com/showthread.php?t=700567

and I think this might be the same person? but he fixed it!

http://forums.astrogaming.com/showthread.php?43059-My-Soundblaster-Z-A50-stuttering-problem-solved

This is the issue I am encountering, now...he changed his PCIE slot from 1x to 4x and it fixed his issue. I have a Asus P8Z77-V motherboard and due to running 2x 7970's I can only use the very top PCIE slot which according to reviews is only a 1x slot. Is there a way to change it to 4x?

If not...what else can I realistically try?

thanks for your help guys.


----------

